# Emergency Presidential Texts coming next week



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2018)

A new system has been established where in the case of emergency, the President will be able to text every cell phone in the country simultaneously in the case of emergency.

Keep the people up to date on the activities of the US Presidency, a lot of people don't have Twitter.


You don't have to sign up for notifications,  everyone will receive the Presidential Texts automatically.


This is great, as Americans will never be out of touch with their President as he returns America to greatness.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> A new system has been established where in the case of emergency, the President will be able to text every cell phone in the country simultaneously in the case of emergency.
> 
> Keep the people up to date on the activities of the US Presidency, a lot of people don't have Twitter.
> 
> ...


Link?  Are you sure this isn't satire?
Besides, what about those of us who don't have cell phones?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2018)

'Presidential Alert': FEMA to test emergency alert system next week - CNNPolitics


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > A new system has been established where in the case of emergency, the President will be able to text every cell phone in the country simultaneously in the case of emergency.
> ...




Most people have cell phones nowadays, the Obama Phone program has been very successful


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 16, 2018)

Oooh, can I text him back?  'cause I wanna text him back.  I gotta few things to get offa my chest I do.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I won't have one.  Well, I have a $19.99 trac phone that I used to keep minutes on but it expired and I've never put more on.  I suppose if I travelled out of state for a long period, I might reactivate it, but it would live in the car.  That is part of the problem.  During the winter you aren't supposed to leave it in minus-0 conditions because it destroys the battery.  So I was always forgetting it.  Fortunately, I've never needed it on the road.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2018)

Just read the OP article, God protect me from the stupid of USMB.  (sigh)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




My old phone recently died, and I decided not to replace it.

(I was only using it for shopping lists)

Then I realized I seriously needed the 'list' function, 

so I bought a trade in, with no phone function.

Pictures, lists, memos, games--yes


phone, no


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Just read the OP article, God protect me from the stupid of USMB.  (sigh)


I DID read it.   Who is being stupid?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> A new system has been established where in the case of emergency, the President will be able to text every cell phone in the country simultaneously in the case of emergency.
> 
> Keep the people up to date on the activities of the US Presidency, a lot of people don't have Twitter.
> 
> ...




Oh fvck; I'm gonna have to toss my fvcking phone now.

The last thing I need is to get a text from some jackass.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > A new system has been established where in the case of emergency, the President will be able to text every cell phone in the country simultaneously in the case of emergency.
> ...




Trump is your President, he isn't just "some jackass".


It would only be done for emergencies.   Like this week, our President is working on Hurricane Florence, doing good work too. He really got it downgraded from a 4 or 5 down to a minimal hurricane when it finally hit.

But, as you may know, Trump had to cancel the important visit he was scheduled to make in Cape Girardeau to work on the Florence situation..   This could be committed by text.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




I don't need any text from a con man that hangs out with criminals & screws around on all of his married other halves.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Cape Girardeau?  Is that a golf course?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the OP article, God protect me from the stupid of USMB.  (sigh)
> ...



From the article:

It's not a political message, but an emergency test message sent from President Donald Trump as part of the Federal Emergency Management Agency's system to warn the public in cases of national emergencies.
A majority of cell phone users will receive an alert on Thursday, September 20, with the header "Presidential Alert" and the message, "THIS IS A TEST of the National Wireless Emergency Alert System. No action is needed."

It is NOT a chat with the president line.  I was not singling you out OldLady.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...




No , Cape Girardeau is a city in Missouri- the hometown of El Rushbo as well as Pastor Terry Jones who has effectively reached out to the lost souls that Islam is sending to hell.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 18, 2018)

This is a pretty good idea with so many folks cutting TV in exchange for internet entertainment.  Almost everyone has a cell phone anymore - might even be a legitimate and tangible reason for "obama phones" ironically


----------

